# Trouble in paradise



## apicius9 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just a quick personal update: As many of you know, I had left a secure academic position in Germany to take on the challenge of a similar position in a new field in Hawaii. While I know I did not perform at my optimum because of continued health issues over the past few years, I expected to apply for tenure this or next year and continue my career here in Hawaii. A few days ago I found out that the Dean does not support my tenure plans and - totally unexpected - decided not to renew my contract. This would mean that I now have a year to find a new job. I have always perormed in the top quarter of my professional field, so this is a totally new experience for me and probably the most difficult time in my professional life. Jobs at that level are hard to find, and I have no idea what will happen over the next year and where I will end up. Next year I will be turning 50, and I really did not expect to come into such a situation at this time in my life. I know, many of you may have gone through insecure times in your jobs, but it's a first for me, and it's always harder if it concerns yourself...

I decided to post this because many of you have become virtual or real friends over the past few years. And I also wanted to mention it because I am still sitting on a pile of handle orders. This whole decision process regarding my future happened over the past few weeks, and I just had a hard time focusing on woodworking while my professional career was at stake. I hope you understand. I will try to get more things done as soon as I am up for it, but I need to prioritize on the job situation first. I am looking into appeal options and will talk to the union, bit it's looking very dim. Finding a way to sleep at night wouldn't be bad either... 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Jul 21, 2011)

Stefan, I'm sorry to hear this. If your Dean was an ice cream flavor, he'd be pralines and dick! (thanks, Garth)

I, and I'm sure many others here, have been down this road. But it sounds like you have an excellent track record, and just need to ride it out until the right thing comes up. 
Rather then getting depressed, this would be an excellent opportunity to immerse yourself in your handle work without the burden of worring about the tenured position. Find your peace in your work and concentrate on your health. 
I'm sure this sounds cliche, especially to some in your field, but it's the best this old dog can give ya. 
You have a lot of friends here. Don't forget that.

Dave

PS. Source Naturals St. John's Positive Thoughts. Bourbon chaser. Helps me get some sound sleep. In fact, last night I slept through an earthquake.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope you find a solution!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 21, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> I hope you find a solution!


 
That is very unfortunate. Will you be looking for work outside Hawaii?

M


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear it, Stefan. Academic careers sure can be a bite in the ass sometimes.

I'm sure it'll turn out better than you think! I'm willing to bet next year is going to be very eventful for you.


----------



## monty (Jul 21, 2011)

What field do you teach in? I can check at the school I teach at (Augustana College) to see if there will be any openings. Western Illinois isn't exactly Hawaii


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 21, 2011)

I really wish you the best Stefan. The academic world can be fickle these days it seems. A professor friend of mine dodged a bullet and left a program before they shuttered the whole thing. Then he got tenured at a small college but chose to leave it because he didn't like how things were going. We all love your handles, but more than that I hope you land in a good place.

k.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jul 21, 2011)

stefan....hope everything works out for the best.....ryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm feeling for you my friend and hoping that the future brings you an even better life than the one you've been leading.

PS - I despise the American workplace.


----------



## mainaman (Jul 21, 2011)

Stefan,
so sorry to hear that, hope you find a new job soon.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck, Stefan.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 21, 2011)

Stefan,

What else can I say but to hope that a new opportunity presents itself to you soon. 

Take care of yourself until then.

Rick


----------



## JBroida (Jul 21, 2011)

oh man... that sucks. I hope you dont have too much trouble finding a new job. Best of luck to you.

you should look for schools in LA


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you speak Chinese?


----------



## tk59 (Jul 21, 2011)

JBroida said:


> ...you should look for schools in LA


 That would be awefully convenient. Almost one-stop shopping...


----------



## geezr (Jul 21, 2011)

Best wishes and good luck Stefan !


----------



## bprescot (Jul 21, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear that Stefan. I can only wish you the best in finding another open position in your field and have faith that everything will work out for you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for your support, guys. With my background, I could probably look at Psychology, Public Health and Behavioral Medicine departments, and I will have to look nationally and internationally. I guess I will need this week to process the whole thing and then start looking around. 

Stefan


----------



## mhlee (Jul 21, 2011)

Stefan:

I too am very sorry to hear that. I hope the best for you and that you can find another position soon. 

I have friends who attended both the UCLA School of Public Health and Tulane University School of Public Health. From what I understand, Public Health schools have seen increases in attendance. I certainly hope you can find a position that fits you both professionally and personally. 

I wish the best of luck to you.


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 21, 2011)

My father has been in academics forever and it seems dealing with deans and trustees is always problematic. 
I have no doubt you will end up in a better place. Best of luck on the hunt!


----------



## echerub (Jul 21, 2011)

While many of us cannot help you directly, you will surely find assistance and support here in whatever fashion that we can provide. There is a good road ahead for you, Stefan. You can find it.


----------



## salvatore (Jul 21, 2011)

Best of luck. Stay in Hawaii if you can. We left... and I miss it every single day! Any job in Hawaii is better than most jobs everywhere else.


----------



## chazmtb (Jul 21, 2011)

Very sorry to hear. Good luck Stefan.


----------



## steeley (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear Stefan.
but a lot can happen in a year.
stay positive .
:happymug:


----------



## Lefty (Jul 22, 2011)

Stefan, you're a very smart and talented guy. You offered nothing but support and advice when I came asking and you'll get the same in return from all of us, should you need it. 
You'll land on your feet - often these forced life changing situations result in bigger and better things. Stay positive and it WILL work out.
Best of luck!


----------



## ecchef (Jul 22, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Thanks for your support, guys. With my background, I could probably look at Psychology, Public Health and Behavioral Medicine departments, and I will have to look nationally and internationally. I guess I will need this week to process the whole thing and then start looking around.
> 
> Stefan


 
Psych & Behavioral Medicine. Man...we seriously need you over here! :headbonk:


----------



## MadMel (Jul 22, 2011)

Seems like it's the season for losing jobs huh? Hope it works out well for you man..


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 22, 2011)

Stefan,
humidity in NY is not as bad as in Hawaii, but I would not call it a paradise, though NY has much to offer.

M


----------



## DWSmith (Jul 22, 2011)

Although we have only met face-to-face once, I consider you a friend. I wish for you only good and I sincerely hope the next door that opens will be the best one.

Hawaii's loss will be anothers gain!

Maybe you can find something here in NC and you could share the shop with me. That would be a hoot!


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Thanks for your support, guys. With my background, I could probably look at Psychology, Public Health and Behavioral Medicine departments, and I will have to look nationally and internationally. I guess I will need this week to process the whole thing and then start looking around.
> 
> Stefan



I have to go to my office today, so I'll see if I can talk with someone and see if there is anything available here.


----------



## mano (Jul 22, 2011)

Stefan, that's such a shame.

If you decide to return to clinical work or if there's anything I can do let me know.


----------



## euphorbioid (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Stefan. Deans and chairs can be such a-holes sometimes. Best of luck to you.


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2011)

It looks like there are only Adjunct positions available in Chemistry and Communications where I teach. I'll keep my eyes open. When the faculty gathers again in a couple of weeks I'll see what may be in the works. You know how these things go. Sometimes a position is open, but not publically open. Good luck in the meantime!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't know what to say, I am shocked brother. Want me to drop a bomb on his ass?


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 22, 2011)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I don't know what to say, I am shocked brother. Want me to drop a bomb on his ass?


 
LOL, that's a very tempting offer, Jason  I just had a look at my personal files. They actually scraped together the one negative course evaluation out of 20 courses I got and the one year of under-performance after I was sick most of the year before to justify the decision. What a bunch of jerks. 

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 22, 2011)

And people complain about the excessive power of the unions.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jul 23, 2011)

Best of luck Stefan! Hope everything works out.


----------



## Darkhoek (Jul 23, 2011)

I really wish you the best of luck, Stefan. These are truly troubled times in many parts of the world. I hope everything will fall in to place in a good way for you.

Harald


----------



## mindbender (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this, Stefan. It'll be very sad to lose such wonderful talent, and I hope you'll find something comparable in town.

One thing about UH: Politics and ignorance go together hand in hand here. Although I'm an alumni with only an undergrad degree, I've never had the highest regard for the way things are run on the Manoa campus. I assume things are just as bad on other campuses as well. You have my respect for finding your way through.

I hope that you will find what you're looking for, and that you get the opportunity to remain here in town. A little chaos today could bring wonders tomorrow.

Dive into your handle work for now. Let me know if you need an assistant! :happymug:

All the best


----------



## Adagimp (Jul 29, 2011)

Ugh, academia politics, what a bunch of bs. 

Sorry to hear you got screwed over by the dean Stefan, but you're a cool cat with talent and I'm sure you'll find something as good or better to pursue.

In the mean time hang in there and try not to let it stress ya too much. You've got plenty of time to figure things out.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 30, 2011)

mindbender said:


> I hope that you will find what you're looking for, and that you get the opportunity to remain here in town. A little chaos today could bring wonders tomorrow.
> 
> Dive into your handle work for now. Let me know if you need an assistant! :happymug:
> 
> All the best



Thanks for your encouragement, everyone. Yeah, university politics always reminds me a bit of kindergarten, and it's even worse within a med school...

Mindbender, be careful what you are offering, the last person who offered help is coming to the shop on Sunday 

Stefan


----------



## Cipcich (Jul 30, 2011)

Not to make light of your situation, but I'm always a little suspicious of people who are awake at this hour of the morning . . .


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 30, 2011)

??? Moi? It's midnight where I am, aren't you the one who is up at weird hours?

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm a little suspicious of people who live in other time zones!


----------



## Ratton (Jul 30, 2011)

I just read your post and I feel bad for you!  I sincerely hope all works out for you in the end. You have many knife nuts here cheering for youirate1:


----------



## jmforge (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your situation, Stefan. As a recovering lawyer, I am obligated to ask if you have started preparing your complaint based on age discrimination and violation of the ADA? And yes, I am being semi-serious, particularly if they based their decision on the time period when you were sick. Not saying it would work, but making their ******** pucker up might be worth the price of admission..:eek2:


apicius9 said:


> LOL, that's a very tempting offer, Jason  I just had a look at my personal files. They actually scraped together the one negative course evaluation out of 20 courses I got and the one year of under-performance after I was sick most of the year before to justify the decision. What a bunch of jerks.
> 
> Stefan


----------



## Josh (Aug 1, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about this sir - For what it's worth I was part of a mass lay-off in February - the first couple of months are tough - but if you stay optimistic, and as much ahead of the "game" as possible -- you will end up ahead. There's always a better place to work - I hope you are able to keep from up-rooting as well.


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 2, 2011)

******* said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation, Stefan. As a recovering lawyer, I am obligated to ask if you have started preparing your complaint based on age discrimination and violation of the ADA? And yes, I am being semi-serious, particularly if they based their decision on the time period when you were sick. Not saying it would work, but making their ******** pucker up might be worth the price of admission..:eek2:


 
The problem with this is it doesn't make you very attractive to other employers.
Best of luck Stefan.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, but that gets us into the whole retaliation thingie. LOL


Andrew H said:


> The problem with this is it doesn't make you very attractive to other employers.
> Best of luck Stefan.


----------



## steeley (Aug 4, 2011)

There is always the beer garden and spam shack.
' come for the beer and stay for the spam":hula::aloha:




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------

